
AlgoWiki: Repository of resources on different topics of computer science - eulercoder
https://github.com/vicky002/AlgoWiki
======
qznc
First it says "topics of computer science" and then has subtopics like jQuery
and Django? No subtopics like compilers, formal methods, robotics, or hardware
architectures?

I would suggest to change the title to "topics of software engineering" at
least.

~~~
eulercoder
I will add those resources as well. It's just, it takes time to collect and
curate content.

Be sure, I will compliers, robotics and hardware stuff very soon.

------
dagw
Without wanting to sound too negative, this seems to be far more about
practical programming and only very little actual computer science. Perhaps a
title change is in order? It seems like a great collection of resources.

~~~
eulercoder
I agree some of the core computer science resources are not there but I'm
working on it. Will add compilers, hardware, robotics and other pure CS
resources.

Should I change the title or something like that?

~~~
dagw
Perhaps try splitting it into two? Although I can concede that the lines might
be rather fuzzy.

~~~
eulercoder
I'm working on the website, repository has become so big, it's hard to get
find anything easily.

Websites will have categories and global search so you can find anything you
are looking for quickly.

------
sverige
This is a great idea! Thanks for putting together all these resources and
making it easy to contribute. I'm sure I'll be using it and referring others
to it as well.

Of course, I immediately went directly to the section on C. I noticed
LibreSSL's licenses are described as "semi-free." Not trying to start any kind
of flamewar at all, but I am curious what part of the ISC license makes it
only semi-free, in your view? Is it just a preference for GPL?

------
hsikka
This is awesome man, can I share this on a learning site I just built,
[https://learnsearch.xyz/](https://learnsearch.xyz/)? I think it's a
phenomenal resource

~~~
unkown-unknowns
You know that we know that you know that you can link to others without asking
for permission, right? If you want to promote your site fine whatever, but
please don't pretend like that is not what you are doing.

~~~
hsikka
I think that's pretty unreasonable, man. I've been asking permission to share
because I've had run ins where people have preferred not to share, and sharing
without asking has aggravated them. When that happens, you have to change your
MO on these things and be courteous enough to ask.

